# Ugh - it’s about to get expensive -3 more years



## noreenkate (Jun 28, 2022)

The Walt Disney Company Board of Directors Unanimously Votes to Extend Bob Chapek’s Contract as CEO for Three Years
					

LAKE BUENA VISTA, Fla., June 28, 2022--Today, The Walt Disney Company (NYSE: DIS) Board of Directors unanimously voted to extend Bob Chapek’s contract as Chief Executive Officer for three years.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 28, 2022)

The biggest thing that I absolutely hate about DVC is the fact that you basically have to bring an entire kitchen with you (toaster oven, skillet, cooking utensils, dishes, silverware) if you're staying in a studio and refuse to pay $20 for a mediocre burger. It's such a money grab to get you to pay for their on site food.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 28, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> The biggest thing that I absolutely hate about DVC is the fact that you basically have to bring an entire kitchen with you (toaster oven, skillet, cooking utensils, dishes, silverware) if you're staying in a studio and refuse to pay $20 for a mediocre burger. It's such a money grab to get you to pay for their on site food.



- part of the reason we bought into DVC is for the full kitchens.  I don’t stay in studios if I can avoid it - the change from mini fridges to beverage cooler was the last straw for me.

But have an owners locker dedicated just for those stays…complete place setting for 6, instant pot and yes we are that family, wave if you see us, that uses the bbqs at the pool, so complete set of grilling equipment…

What’s killing me is the this CHEAPnic and his downgrading of the brand. Everything from merchandise, park experience & especially the resorts have seen a reduction in quality & service.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 28, 2022)

Ugh, that does not make me happy.  Disney stock has gone down a lot, they have ruined the Star Wars brand, and their latest movie has not done nearly as well as they thought it would.  Oh and now no Brightline train station at Disney Springs.  
Why do you need a toaster oven in addition to the toaster and microwave?  We make do quite nicely for a few days.  I have friends that stay in them for weeks.  As far as I can remember it was always paper plates and plastic eating utensils.  They did have ceramic coffee cups and regular wine glasses, but that went away during COVID.  They will bring you real plates if you ask.  You can tour rooms before buying.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 29, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> The biggest thing that I absolutely hate about DVC is the fact that you basically have to bring an entire kitchen with you (toaster oven, skillet, cooking utensils, dishes, silverware) if you're staying in a studio and refuse to pay $20 for a mediocre burger. It's such a money grab to get you to pay for their on site food.



Isn't this the choice you make by staying in a studio?   Most studios anyway have very limited kitchen items.   Personally, if I find a studio anywhere that has a full kitchen set up I consider it a bonus, nothing I would expect.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Isn't this the choice you make by staying in a studio?   Most studios anyway have very limited kitchen items.   Personally, if I find a studio anywhere that has a full kitchen set up I consider it a bonus, nothing I would expect.


The majority of studios in the Wyndham system have everything except a washer,dryer and dishwasher. Most still have an apartment size fridge. The studio I just stayed at in USVI is equipped to hold enough food for 2 weeks for a family of 4 without having to go the grocery store.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Isn't this the choice you make by staying in a studio?   Most studios anyway have very limited kitchen items.   Personally, if I find a studio anywhere that has a full kitchen set up I consider it a bonus, nothing I would expect.



totally offtrack from the article would love to see a list of your favorite studios, I am just starting out on my non-disney travels. Most of the time I will be on my own so studios  hopefully will offer more bang for my buck, as far as number of nights I can squeeze in a year...


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> - part of the reason we bought into DVC is for the full kitchens.  I don’t stay in studios if I can avoid it - the change from mini fridges to beverage cooler was the last straw for me.
> 
> But have an owners locker dedicated just for those stays…complete place setting for 6, instant pot and yes we are that family, wave if you see us, that uses the bbqs at the pool, so complete set of grilling equipment…
> 
> What’s killing me is the this CHEAPnic and his downgrading of the brand. Everything from merchandise, park experience & especially the resorts have seen a reduction in quality & service.


Last time I entered the park during the extra 30 minutes in the AM, I was able to ride 1 ride before it opened. At this point I'd rather stay at a Wyndham 1 bedroom suite at Cypress Palms for $36 a night when it's discounted (which is most of the time). 

No add-onitis for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2022)

Abigail Disney was lobbying to remove Bob Chapek.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> totally offtrack from the article would love to see a list of your favorite studios, I am just starting out on my non-disney travels. Most of the time I will be on my own so studios  hopefully will offer more bang for my buck, as far as number of nights I can squeeze in a year...


Who stays in studios?  I can exchange in almost anytime I want, except for October.  October is tough!


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Who stays in studios?  I can exchange in almost anytime I want, except for October.  October is tough!



October has become really tough even before covid- It was our favorite time of year to go-and unfortunately my use year- so 11 month window has become _really important. _

My studio question was more about outside of and far away from Disney lol and I should probably ask in another thread- my kids are just starting their careers and "adulting" ( was shocked and proud when oldest and his girlfriend up and went to Alaska last year,) me on the other hand have all the time in the world to travel now...but a finite set of weeks/points that I am looking to stretch as much as possible


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 29, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> Ugh, that does not make me happy.  Disney stock has gone down a lot, they have ruined the Star Wars brand...


I agree that renewing Chapek's contract is a mistake - I never understood promoting him in the first place. He's the guy you hire to extract every last cent out of your declining buggy whip business - not steer a staggeringly successful media company onto new heights for the next generation.

That said, I don't understand why you think Disney has ruined Star Wars. The TV shows like the Mandalorian and Obi-Wan have been huge hits, the theme park rides and experiences are some of the parks' peak attractions, and the merchandizing has been crazy successful.

Only the movies have fallen behind over the past couple of years and that isn't a Star Wars-only problem - it's an everyone but Marvel problem. And I am hopeful that hiring Taika Waititi to revive Star Wars will generate the same critical and financial successes as Waititi's reboot of the Thor franchise.

That said...Do *I* like Baby Yoda...of course not. But I'm not the target market. But aside from a few great lines (e.g. "Have you ever encountered a Jedi knight before, sir?" "Well, no, but I don't... Seal off the bridge!") my personal feelings are best expressed by...


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> October has become really tough even before covid- It was our favorite time of year to go-and unfortunately my use year- so 11 month window has become _really important. _
> 
> My studio question was more about outside of and far away from Disney lol and I should probably ask in another thread- my kids are just starting their careers and "adulting" ( was shocked and proud when oldest and his girlfriend up and went to Alaska last year,) me on the other hand have all the time in the world to travel now...but a finite set of weeks/points that I am looking to stretch as much as possible


Just use your DVC account for Interval International getaways. I got a Marriott Harbour Lake 2Br using my DVC II account and it was $401 for 7 nights.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 29, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Just use your DVC account for Interval International getaways. I got a Marriott Harbour Lake 2Br using my DVC II account and it was $401 for 7 nights.


Great deal.  I forget to look sometimes.  The AC's are not working for me in the least bit to even get Marriott in Orlando, and those AC's were from Marriott deposits.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Who stays in studios?  I can exchange in almost anytime I want, except for October.  October is tough!


I'm adding on Grand Chateau for that very reason lol. I like SSR for Disney Springs and 5 pools. I know there are cheaper options to exchange into DVC but I love Marriott properties.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 29, 2022)

@rickandcindy23 Abigal seems to always have an axe to grind.  Does she have any clout?  I don’t know the dynamics there.
@ljmiii I should have been more specific.  The latest Star Wars movies....not Star Wars Land or the make your own saber sword thing. The new ride is cool but it breaks down a lot.  The first time we went on I was like “ that’s it?”.  Apparently we got the super lame version because something went wrong, but nobody said anything.  Months later we went on again and it was completely different.  I’ve also read that the new Star Wars hotel is not the hot item either.  The cost is exorbitant....now with the high cost of living, I think people are thinking twice.  Apparently rooms are wide open thru New Years except for a couple of weekends here and there.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Just use your DVC account for Interval International getaways. I got a Marriott Harbour Lake 2Br using my DVC II account and it was $401 for 7 nights.



um ok so I have no plans to use my DVC II account- for either depositing or using for getaways…
It’s a coperate gold account that they can limit access to even as far as getaways- one of the latest sneaky resale restrictions being reported…Check the lasted edition of Disney Files and follow the **


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> View attachment 59135


Hotel Exchange is different than regular exchange and even Getaways. Hotel Exchange seems to be a specific program offered by II. It offers little value. I don't see where the notation indicates that getaways could be restricted. The Gold II DVC account offer $25 off Getaways.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)

T


dioxide45 said:


> Hotel Exchange is different than regular exchange and even Getaways. Hotel Exchange seems to be a specific program offered by II. It offers little value. I don't see where the notation indicates that getaways could be restricted. The Gold II DVC account offer $25 off Getaways.
> View attachment 59136



I get that and I don’t use my account through DVC…I adopted a contract here on tug for access to II getaways that said-

DVC is not going to be allowing resale owners access to the Hotel Exchange program that is announced for later this year…It’s still an unknown as to how much the portal will change and how any or all access will be available in II for non qualified contracts. Just like the TOWL was open to all memberships  last year - it’s now a qualified benefit only.

I welcome discussion and speculation about the possible changes


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Hotel Exchange is different than regular exchange and even Getaways. Hotel Exchange seems to be a specific program offered by II. It offers little value. I don't see where the notation indicates that getaways could be restricted. The Gold II DVC account offer $25 off Getaways.
> View attachment 59136


Yup the II Gold account DVC offers is awesome for getaways. $25 off and unlimited guest certificates. I would never EXCHANGE my DVC points. However, I will exchange the 1 bedroom portion of a Marriott Grand Chateau lock off (MF= $900) and pay the $209 exchange fee + $190 resort fee to stay at SSR in a 1 BR for $1300/week. I refuse to use DVC points for that because it would literally cost almost twice as much when you factor in buy in costs on top of annual dues.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> T
> 
> 
> I get that and I don’t use my account through DVC…I adopted a contract here on tug for access to II getaways that said-
> ...


I highly doubt they will block Getaway inventory. I have 2 Interval accounts and 1 RCI account. My RCI (resale) account only is blocked from accessing crap that isn't even cost effective to use in the first place. I still get equal access to extra vacations/last call (same thing as getaways).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Yup the II Gold account DVC offers is awesome for getaways. $25 off and unlimited guest certificates. I would never EXCHANGE my DVC points. However, I will exchange the 1 bedroom portion of a Marriott Grand Chateau lock off (MF= $900) and pay the $209 exchange fee + $190 resort fee to stay at SSR in a 1 BR for $1300/week. I refuse to use DVC points for that because it would literally cost almost twice as much when you factor in buy in costs on top of annual dues.


MGC? Already adding on to your Marriott ownership???


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)

Ag


cbyrne1174 said:


> I highly doubt they will block Getaway inventory. I have 2 Interval accounts and 1 RCI account. My RCI (resale) account only is blocked from accessing crap that isn't even cost effective to use in the first place. I still get equal access to extra vacations/last call (same thing as getaways).



With the current CEO anything IMO is possible…with IT not so much…


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Hotel Exchange is different than regular exchange and even Getaways. Hotel Exchange seems to be a specific program offered by II. It offers little value. I don't see where the notation indicates that getaways could be restricted. The Gold II DVC account offer $25 off Getaways.
> View attachment 59136



that drop down is not showing on my divices through the Disney portal




i can access it through my other account


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 29, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> MGC? Already adding on to your Marriott ownership???


Why yes I am and it's all your fault with your addictive YouTube videos. I'm going to wait for prices to crash though. I do Doordash on the side to pay for all of my trips since it is usually $25-30 an hour on the weekend and it's been literally dead for the past month. People are struggling. The first thing people cut back on is food delivery so it's kind of a glimpse of what is to come.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 29, 2022)

mdurette said:


> Isn't this the choice you make by staying in a studio?   Most studios anyway have very limited kitchen items.   Personally, if I find a studio anywhere that has a full kitchen set up I consider it a bonus, nothing I would expect.


Residence Inn studios are better equipped than DVC. MVC studios are better.  But DVC peeps defend their choices and that’s fine.
II can have some fantastic getaways!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> I get that and I don’t use my account through DVC…I adopted a contract here on tug for access to II getaways that said


Have you upgraded that II account to Gold or Platinum? If not, the getaways will be cheaper through the DVC II account and unless you have Platinum, there will be fees for guest certificates too.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 29, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Have you upgraded that II account to Gold or Platinum? If not, the getaways will be cheaper through the DVC II account and unless you have Platinum, there will be fees for guest certificates too.



Yes that is a platinum account- and kinda not the point…the CEO nickel and dimming owners is. 


Seriously though my questions still kinda remain- can DVC block getaways from resale owners as they are already doing so with the hotel- exchanges…this feature appears to be standard with nonDVC II accounts yet only available as an up charge to direct membership…


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Yes that is a platinum account- and kinda not the point…the CEO nickel and dimming owners is.
> 
> 
> Seriously though my questions still kinda remain- can DVC block getaways from resale owners as they are already doing so with the hotel- exchanges…this feature appears to be standard with nonDVC II accounts yet only available as an up charge to direct membership…


I suppose anything is possible. It was also mentioned that years ago in RCI that Orlando Last Call were blocked for DVC owners, but we are not seeing that right now in II.


----------



## zentraveler (Jun 29, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> totally offtrack from the article would love to see a list of your favorite studios,



Starwood/Vistana studios - mostly Hawaii experience but as good as it gets for studios imho.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jun 30, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> Starwood/Vistana studios - mostly Hawaii experience but as good as it gets for studios imho.


+1. Also true for their CA and AZ resorts, and likely others as well.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I suppose anything is possible. It was also mentioned that years ago in RCI that Orlando Last Call were blocked for DVC owners, but we are not seeing that right now in II.



Right and the roll out of the new program is supposed to start later this year.

Here is the thing- this year I added on with different timeshare companies all resales eBay, tug bargain basement, deals forum  ect  -

I deposited points Wyndham points into RCI, Vacation Village into II & Marriott into II-  Not only was I allowed as a resale owner, but it but  NO charge!
My fear is that DVC resale will go the route of Westgate, granted Disney has ROFR but what good is it if no one wants to own resale thanks to all the restrictions.
Already people question direct Rivera purchases strictly on the resale restrictions- believing and IMO rightfully so that if and when they need to sell Riverea it does not offer or the hold the same rights as a SSR contract and therefore may be more difficult to get rid of.


This CEO has  removed many of the great things that made DVC worth while and IMO onsite stays worth while both in his time as CEO and prior positions first merchandise and then parks-

- early morning opening 1 hour in a park each morning and nighttime evening hours
-early access to fastness plus, they even removed the only onsite genie+ benefit that was pre-purchasing.
- access to dining reservations before the general public, there is no longer a way to subsidize the surge dining prices
- access to several dining services, dining plan, and my beloved tables in wonderland.
- access to APs and discounted gate tickets
-member specific activities, wine tastings, painting classes and such offers at the different DVC resorts
- street performers at the boardwalk the springs and live music in the lounges
-basic magic bands
-Magical express

The list, I am guessing it will continue to grow over the next 3 years-

Than there is the quality issues even in merchandise-it used to be that although you were paying crazy park prices, the merchandise was actually quality,
items I have purchased have not lasted a day let alone the entire trip. T shirts at Walmart now are better quality than what is offered at the parks.

All of this has gone to $%^ under his watch-


----------



## frank808 (Jun 30, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> Residence Inn studios are better equipped than DVC. MVC studios are better. But DVC peeps defend their choices and that’s fine.
> II can have some fantastic getaways!!


I have never seen a Residence Inn as close to Disney World as a DVC resort.

It is all about location, location and location.

Same as comparing a home in Beverly Hills that is more expensive and smaller than a home in East Los Angeles. 

You are comparing apples to oranges.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 30, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Yes that is a platinum account- and kinda not the point…the CEO nickel and dimming owners is.
> 
> 
> Seriously though my questions still kinda remain- can DVC block getaways from resale owners as they are already doing so with the hotel- exchanges…this feature appears to be standard with nonDVC II accounts yet only available as an up charge to direct membership…



Disney's treatment of it's owners is also why I don't care to use DVC for multiple days at a time unless it's an exchange. There are better options out there. The Boulder Ridge rooms currently look worse than any Wyndham/Marriott I've stayed in. Like where is the reserve fund going at this point? 

Also, I couldn't even add a credit card to my reservation to check in remotely. I tried 4 different cards. I can't borrow any points without calling member services and it's been an issue for well over a year now. The longest I've waited to talk to someone at Wyndham or Marriott was 2 minutes. I once waited over 90 minutes for DVC.

Now one positive thing I like is extended evening hours for deluxe only guests. I was able to ride Pirates, haunted mansion, peter pan, mine train, buzz light-year and space mountain in 2 hours. But of course I ran into an issue with their IT. My pass didn't work after midnight because the event was on my check out day so I had to show my receipt instead, which was slower.


----------



## elaine (Jun 30, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> My fear is that DVC resale will go the route of Westgate, granted Disney has ROFR but what good is it if no one wants to own resale thanks to all the restrictions


DVC is a unique product with a unique location, highly visible and liquid resale forum, and apples to apples (or close to it) easy comparison with WDW hotels. Why else would DVC hold it's value in all but dire economic times compared to the very nice (arguably nicer) Marriott and HGVC timeshares a few miles away? The "direct" benefits are nice (and there are hundreds of posts/debates re. benefits being worth it to pay more), but plenty buy DVC resale.


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 30, 2022)

elaine said:


> DVC is a unique product with a unique location, highly visible and liquid resale forum, and apples to apples (or close to it) easy comparison with WDW hotels. Why else would DVC hold it's value in all but dire economic times compared to the very nice (arguably nicer) Marriott and HGVC timeshares a few miles away? The "direct" benefits are nice (and there are hundreds of posts/debates re. benefits being worth it to pay more), but plenty buy DVC resale.



While I agree they have held thier value thus far- I do think that the post Rivera restrictions will have a definite effect on thier market value of newer builds…One would  have to really love Rivera to purchase it resale- no access to any other resorts for the rest of the contract…


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> While I agree they have held thier value thus far- I do think that the post Rivera restrictions will have a definite effect on thier market value of newer builds…One would  have to really love Rivera to purchase it resale- no access to any other resorts for the rest of the contract…


I do think core usage restrictions (booking among different DVC resorts) will impact resale pricing. That said, I don't think many people even think or care about these ancillary benefits offered through Interval International when making a purchase decision. They are just looking at cost savings over staying at a Disney Resort Hotel and basing prices off that.


----------



## Monykalyn (Jun 30, 2022)

frank808 said:


> Same as comparing a home in Beverly Hills that is more expensive and smaller than a home in East Los Angeles.


One would expect if paying BH $ to get BH quality but instead are settling for East LA slum because of the “magic”.  To each his own. Some don’t like driving 30 minutes a day so convince themselves it’s worth it;& may very well be for them. I love staying in Disney resorts and when my Dtr was a CM we stayed in many with her discount. Or back when you could combine a Disney sale with an Orbitz code and get Disney for 50% off. But the quality compared to offsite is still sub par yet DVC still fetches a premium price!


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 30, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> One would expect if paying BH $ to get BH quality but instead are settling for East LA slum because of the “magic”...


Nothing to do with "magic"...and (as @frank808 said) everything to do with the three magic words - location, location, and location. BH $ doesn't guarantee 'quality' over an East LA slum, it guarantees safer neighborhoods and better schools. Same magic words are why a NYC Village 5th floor studio walkup is 'ridiculously overpriced' compared to a NJ 3BR penthouse.

Sure, JW Bonnet Creek is nicer than my Bay Lake Tower or Boardwalk villa...so what?!? You can't walk to the parks from there.


----------



## elaine (Jun 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I do think core usage restrictions (booking among different DVC resorts) will impact resale pricing.


I would never buy Riviera for this reason. For resale legacy resorts, being able to mix it up and book different DVCs at 7 months add a lot of flexibility in obtaining different units/experiences/pools, etc.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 30, 2022)

I’ve been a DVC member since 1997.  Have added on direct and resale.  Sold my Saratoga contract to buy Riviera.    Now own at  least 200 points at three of my favorite resorts (Bay Lake, Boardwalk and Riviera).  I’ve stayed at every DVC resort in Disney World except Grand Floridian.   It was getting harder to switch out my Saratoga points for something else at 7 months.  So I own where I want to stay.  We’ve never used our points for a cruise, Adventures by Disney or an exchange.  We did use points 16 years ago for a hotel stay in a city, but only because we were going there anyway and I had some points I had to use or lose (and made sure that never happened again).  So these Getaways are not all that important to me.  I’ll be interested to see what new Hotel Hub has to offer....there are places I’d like to see in Italy and the UK once all the nonsense is over.  But I don’t think it’s a big reason to buy DVC.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 30, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> One would expect if paying BH $ to get BH quality but instead are settling for East LA slum because of the “magic”. To each his own. Some don’t like driving 30 minutes a day so convince themselves it’s worth it;& may very well be for them. I love staying in Disney resorts and when my Dtr was a CM we stayed in many with her discount. Or back when you could combine a Disney sale with an Orbitz code and get Disney for 50% off. But the quality compared to offsite is still sub par yet DVC still fetches a premium price!


Has nothing to do with quality of home. Just location, location and location. 

I think that my VGC villa a couple weeks ago was way better than the RI on harbor a 30 minute walk away. Not everyone will pay those rack rates. Best part of DVC is my buy in at VGC plus the MF is less than the cost of RI that is 30 min walk away.

Here is view from VGC balcony 3 weeks ago. Can't get this with a stay at RI.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## noreenkate (Jun 30, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> I’ve been a DVC member since 1997.  Have added on direct and resale.  Sold my Saratoga contract to buy Riviera.    Now own at  least 200 points at three of my favorite resorts (Bay Lake, Boardwalk and Riviera).  I’ve stayed at every DVC resort in Disney World except Grand Floridian.   It was getting harder to switch out my Saratoga points for something else at 7 months.  So I own where I want to stay.  We’ve never used our points for a cruise, Adventures by Disney or an exchange.  We did use points 16 years ago for a hotel stay in a city, but only because we were going there anyway and I had some points I had to use or lose (and made sure that never happened again).  So these Getaways are not all that important to me.  I’ll be interested to see what new Hotel Hub has to offer....there are places I’d like to see in Italy and the UK once all the nonsense is over.  But I don’t think it’s a big reason to buy DVC.



curious is your Rivera direct or resale?

Agreed - never  leave leftover points on the table and buying where you want to stay is way more important than it was just a few years ago lol - don’t want to start y Wyndham forums arguments but the rentals are out of control. Although really excited- stalked the website every morning for a month and got a week at VGC using my lowly OKW points. Pre COVID 7 months out left some availability- but now jeesh. That said had a difficult time rescheduling trips last year and wished that my resale contract was eligible for the disney collection cruises ect…I may be alone in my thoughts on this one but going forward if I were to add on again I would only go direct.

@frank808 OMG that view is gorgeous- May I ask what your room number was? I am more than a little excited for our first trip to California


----------



## nomoretslt (Jun 30, 2022)

@noreenkate we bought two 100 point contracts direct when they first started selling Riviera.  If I recall we paid probably $161 pp with incentives...and got a cheapass backpack too.  . Between my Saratoga contact we sold and a small Boardwalk contract we had $21,000 to put towards Riviera.  Paid the rest in cash.  DVC is really our only travel/entertainment.  Some people don’t understand, but we are happy for now.  I would like to add on a small resale Riviera for Tower rooms to bookend some trips, but we need some furniture for our new house.  We got two separate contracts because it would be easier to sell if we wanted to and also one for each kid.   That is awesome that you snagged VGC!!
@frank808 that is such a beautiful view!  Have not been to Disneyland since 1977 I think.  You sure do have a lot of timeshares.  You must enjoy traveling.  We loved Aulani and the area around it.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 1, 2022)

You have to visit DL if you have not been back since 1977. There will be nostalgia like main street, the castle, pirates of Caribbean, thunder mtn, etc. But lots of different things also. Plus there is another park Disney California Adventure.

Yes wife and I love to travel. If it was not for Timeshares, there is no way we would be able to stay at such awesome places.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 2, 2022)

frank808 said:


> You have to visit DL if you have not been back since 1977. There will be nostalgia...But lots of different things also...


I second this sentiment. Every time we visit DL we are enchanted with reminders of what 'used to be' (Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, Snow White's Scary Adventures, etc.) and 'never was' (Matterhorn, Storybook Land, etc.). And blown away by the California Adventure - to us nothing Disney has ever done compares to the immersion of Cars Land. Galaxy's Edge is cool...but only bears a faint resemblance to the Star Wars world I know. It's like wanting to visit NYC and being shown City Island.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 2, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> And blown away by the California Adventure - to us nothing Disney has ever done compares to the immersion of Cars Land. Galaxy's Edge is cool...but only bears a faint resemblance to the Star Wars world I know. It's like wanting to visit NYC and being shown City Island.



I agree!  I read that the Imagineers didn't want to be constrained by the Star Wars movies and felt that creating a completely new planet and city allowed them more latitude in designing the environment and attractions and populating them.  I don't think they realized that the majority of their guests are more familiar with the movies and don't see the connection to the characters and settings they wanted to see there.  Yes, there are many Star Wars nerds visiting, but they are really the minority.  Cars Land amazes me every time I visit - it's just like being in the films.


----------



## noreenkate (Jul 2, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I agree!  I read that the Imagineers didn't want to be constrained by the Star Wars movies and felt that creating a completely new planet and city allowed them more latitude in designing the environment and attractions and populating them.  I don't think they realized that the majority of their guests are more familiar with the movies and don't see the connection to the characters and settings they wanted to see there.  Yes, there are many Star Wars nerds visiting, but they are really the minority.  Cars Land amazes me every time I visit - it's just like being in the films.


.
lol lots of good times on City Island - some of the best lunch hours I ever had…


----------



## Monykalyn (Jul 7, 2022)

frank808 said:


> Has nothing to do with quality of home. Just location, location and location.
> 
> I think that my VGC villa a couple weeks ago was way better than the RI on harbor a 30 minute walk away. Not everyone will pay those rack rates. Best part of DVC is my buy in at VGC plus the MF is less than the cost of RI that is 30 min walk away.
> 
> ...


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 7, 2022)

Regarding quality. We bought our first timeshare, DVC Beach Club, in 2003. We've also stayed at VGC. We also bought two Westin timeshares, in 2005 and 2007. We stayed at 4 or 5 different Westin TS properties during our Starwood (Vistana) ownership. We divested all 3 timeshares in 2019.

During the entire time we owned Vistana, from 2005 onward, we observed that all the Westins we stayed at were better quality than Disney. But DVC has always been about location and theming. That's why they've kept their value.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jul 10, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Regarding quality. We bought our first timeshare, DVC Beach Club, in 2003. We've also stayed at VGC. We also bought two Westin timeshares, in 2005 and 2007. We stayed at 4 or 5 different Westin TS properties during our Starwood (Vistana) ownership. We divested all 3 timeshares in 2019.
> 
> During the entire time we owned Vistana, from 2005 onward, we observed that all the Westins we stayed at were better quality than Disney. But DVC has always been about location and theming. That's why they've kept their value.


Location and theming is why I will only use DVC points for studios. It's just a pain in the butt bringing the majority of a kitchen with you when you stay multiple nights (dishware, skillet, toaster oven). I'm probably only going to use my DVC points for 1 night stays. It's a pain in the butt feeding everyone for multiple days without buying their overly priced mediocre food, which I refuse to do.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jul 10, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Location and theming is why I will only use DVC points for studios. It's just a pain in the butt bringing the majority of a kitchen with you when you stay multiple nights (dishware, skillet, toaster oven). I'm probably only going to use my DVC points for 1 night stays. It's a pain in the butt feeding everyone for multiple days without buying their overly priced mediocre food, which I refuse to do.


We never did much cooking in any of our timeshares, including even now when we rent them. We do buy from the store and not eat out every time, but it's mostly convenience food that doesn't require much preparation. We don't like to cook on vacation.

As for Disney, our family tired of it after about 7 or 8 years: 1) we only had enough points to stay in a studio EOY, 2) long flights from California to Florida, and 3) crowds and overpricing - including lousy food - in both CA and FL parks. Our travel priorities changed, so we ended up using our points for cost-inefficient cruises and hotel stays.

It made sense to, um...Let It Go <ducking>


----------



## noreenkate (Jul 11, 2022)

PcflEZFlng said:


> It made sense to, um...Let It Go <ducking>



lol


----------

